#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Sorge: Knoten im Hodensack? >

## bernd.80

Hallo, 
vor ca. einer Woche habe ich einen kleinen Knoten an der Oberseite meines rechten Hodens ertastet. Dieser liegt nicht direkt auf dem Hoden sondern etwas "darüber". Konkrete Schmerzen habe ich nicht. 
Dieses Bild sieht genauso aus wie sich mein rechter Hoden anfühlt (Knoten links): http://www.medizinwelten.de/uploads/...:-anatomie.jpg 
 Ich mache mir Sorgen. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?   
Danke im Vorraus.

----------


## Fox 1

Hallo, 
ich würde damit zum Arzt (Urologen) gehen. Nur er kann feststellen um was es sich handelt. Manche scheuen sich zum Urologen zu gehen und seinen "Allerwertesten" zu zeigen. Aber da brauchst du keine Angst zu haben. 
LG
Christian

----------

